# Is there a safe electronic lubricant?



## badren (Jan 5, 2005)

I find often that when I change bulbs in my cf fixture if they've been in awhile the metal rod ends are just fused into it. I've broken a few bulbs this way just trying to get them out, good bulbs. Does anyone know of something you could safely use, say as a prep or part of the removal process some kind of safe lubricant.


----------



## mooner (Dec 2, 2007)

In colder climates look for a dealer for snow plows. They have a silicone grease used to keep moister/snow out of the electrical connections. Used sparingly, this will stop the corrosion and allow the bulbs to be removed.

good luck


----------



## speakerguy (Jul 1, 2004)

The copper is corroding, melding the contacts together. mooner has a good suggestion. As an electronics engineer, here is what I might try to do (it's a lot more effort):

First, stop the corrosion of the socket. You may have to replace the socket to do this. Otherwise, I might pop it out, take some sandpaper or brillo pad to it until it is shiny copper again (or at least shiny-er). Then take some aggressive paste flux and a soldering iron to it and etch the hell out of the copper to get rid of any oxidation. Then I might tin it with some Kester 44 solder. Clean with Isopropyl alcohol (not acetone, it will eat any plastic). Make sure all the flux residue is gone. 

When you get a new bulb, clean the metal contacts with isopropyl alcohol and don't touch them at all. Touching equals corrosion. 

Although, the real solution sounds like new terminals + new bulbs + fixing any moisture problems that are causing this. That sounds like a serious amount of corrosion if the bulbs are breaking. Normal contact cleaners like we have in the electrical industry won't fix that, mooner's suggestion might though.


----------



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

Silicone is the standard recommendation for protecting electrical contacts from moisture. You can get silicone grease and silicone oil at regular hardware stores. Some fine drug stores carry silicone oil near the condoms too.


----------



## Dawn Haze (Feb 27, 2007)

I use a spray on electrical grade lubricant, 2-26 it says it is a "plastic safe multi-purpose percision lubricant" it also says it displaces mositure and protects metal surfaces. I went looking and found it at Home Depot in the electrical dept. It sure made changing bulbs easier on my coralife.


----------



## badren (Jan 5, 2005)

Awesome suggestions thanks for the info i think i learned something from each post


----------



## 24fps (Oct 12, 2007)

ummm. yes. it's called dielectric grease. get it at your auto parts store.


----------



## jbolinger (Oct 13, 2007)

mooner said:


> In colder climates look for a dealer for snow plows. They have a silicone grease ...


roud: Ditto on the silicon grease.

I have used it to waterproof RF connections, actually inside the connector not outside, so I know it is nonconductive.

You might also be able to get it at an auto parts store. It is also used to lubricate distributors, which have 20,000 volts or so.

There is also silicon based spray lubricant available at practically any hardware store, Lowes, home Depot, etc.

Jim


----------



## MarkTheShark (Nov 24, 2007)

Try lube job electronic lubricant.


----------



## iverson387 (Oct 23, 2007)

*dielectric grease*

go to your local auto parts store and purchase dielectric grease you can get a small packet for lik 75 cents or a whole tube for like 5 dollars. i use this all the time for car light bulbs as a mechanic and it works great.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Ditto all the above, the stuff at the auto store is often times called bulb grease. Also at lowes I beleive they carry something along the lines of alumin-ox in the electrical section.


----------

